# Perfectfourthsguitar.com



## MusicMetalHead (Dec 8, 2010)

Well After multiple setbacks and losses of data due to viruses (I think I finally got rid of it this time) I have decided to say screw it and put the site up. I will register the domain name this weekend when I get paid and by Monday I will have it up and running with a few chords and scales. Once it is up I will continue to update it (daily with luck). Any suggestions for site improvements or content you can PM me. I'll start with just seven string. But within the next two months I want to add six and eight string as well. I would also like a lessons page eventually on differant styles (flamenco, blues, metal, etc) so if you are interested in being a contributor let me know so I can get all of that set up.


----------



## MusicMetalHead (Dec 10, 2010)

Website is up. There is not much right now but I will be updating it over the weekend to have a few chords and scales and after that I will keep adding and adding and adding. 
Here's the link
https://sites.google.com/site/p4guitar/


----------



## MusicMetalHead (Dec 12, 2010)

Major scale and its modes are up. I'll see about getting Major and Minor movable chords up yet tonight.


----------



## wade_mcbeath (Dec 13, 2010)

Cool site man, Looks like this could get quite a following (what with such little seven string orientated info out there)


----------



## Ckackley (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice. Interesting idea, that I am bound and determined to try this week. If I can convert my bands stuff over without much problem I may give it a go.


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm perusing it now, its good information. Have you had any problems long-term with the high B&E tuned up a step higher, like birdge wear, more frequent breakages, reduced bending range?


----------



## MusicMetalHead (Dec 13, 2010)

Mordacain said:


> I'm perusing it now, its good information. Have you had any problems long-term with the high B&E tuned up a step higher, like birdge wear, more frequent breakages, reduced bending range?


Sometimes. If you have a longer scale length there will be some difficulty doing wide bends. Shorter scale lengths won't have as much of a problem there. There should not be any additional bridge wear unless you have some cheap plastic piece of shit. I have had the same strings on for a few months and they havn't broken so once again unless you have some piece of crap bridge there shouldn't be a problem.

Added movable major and minor chords and will add the open versions today


----------



## MusicMetalHead (Dec 21, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of updates. neckdiagrams crashed after I updated it and I'm tryin to get it fixed.


----------



## Durero (Dec 21, 2010)

Anything that promotes perfect 4ths tuning is cool in my book 


A small suggestion: you could mention that it's also possible to tune Bb Eb Ab Db Gb B E as well as BEADGCF for players who don't want to have their highest strings feel tighter than they're used to.


----------



## MusicMetalHead (Dec 22, 2010)

Durero said:


> A small suggestion: you could mention that it's also possible to tune Bb Eb Ab Db Gb B E as well as BEADGCF for players who don't want to have their highest strings feel tighter than they're used to.



I've been meaning to do that but I've been so busy with school, work, and tryin to get my diagram program fixed that it slipped my mind. I'll probably go on tonight and update it.


----------



## MusicMetalHead (Jan 5, 2011)

ok. Finally got the site forwarding to work... I think. Fretboard diagrams is working again So I whipped these up today Augmented Dimished and Major 7th open and movable. They rn't perfect but I'll fix em this sunday, which I am making the official update day for weekly updates on here. I am still open to ideas for... well prety much anything you would like to see on it tell me and I'll see what I can do.

Edit: heres the link www.perfectfourthsguitar.com
if that doesn't work (I am still having problems with the forwarding option) then use the link above or this one
https://sites.google.com/site/p4guitar/


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd just like to say that it makes me happy to see that you're doing this. I still can't get the site to work, but the Google page shows a lot of promise.


----------



## MusicMetalHead (Jan 6, 2011)

yeah. I used godaddy.com to buy the domain name but for some reason forwarding isn't working. I will be calling at some point today to try to get that resolved.


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 6, 2011)

All fourths should be considered 'standard tuning', and EADGBE should be considered an 'alternative tuning / open tuning that makes certain chords easier to play', 'cus that's what it is


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, no. "Standard" is just what most people agree upon to be a universally understood and taught tuning. Most guitarists are chord strummers, so EADGBe is an ideal tuning for them.


----------



## MusicMetalHead (Jan 6, 2011)

I do think it would be sick if more people started using p4 tuning though. Although it would also be nice if they would stop being dbags with their love of beiber cyrus and gaga. But I don't see that happening soon. ug


----------



## Jango (Jan 11, 2011)

Care to elaborate on pros/cons of p4? Im very interested in it, just wanted to know some of the reasoning behind it (other than eliminating the 'weird' interval on the strings)

EDIT: Nevermind, found the intro page. I'll definitely be trying this out.


----------



## MusicMetalHead (Jan 22, 2011)

Got the computer running again (someone was messin with the startup menu so it would get to a certain point then crap its guts on the floor then die) but I got her workin again. Put up arpeggios for all the chords I got on there.


----------



## MusicMetalHead (Feb 4, 2011)

Havn't updated in a few days. Ran into a problem. I had been putting the scales and arpeggios on there with all twelve keys plus two patterns on one sheet, basically fourteen diagrams per sheet. But when I went to zoom in to read the jpeg format of one of the files the other day I realized that they had almost no clarity and could not be read. So over the next few weeks I will be reformatting all of my diagrams. First, I am going to make a pattern for each key very large, so you can download it onto a phone or mp4 player and look at it on the go. Then I will copy and paste them into paint or something and make my own large diagram. Stand by for updates as they happen.


----------



## MusicMetalHead (Feb 4, 2011)

oh. by the way the individual ones will be in a .rar file for easy downloading and such. If you don't have an .rar unzipper google it. I use winrar and it works like a dream.


----------



## MusicMetalHead (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok. First off apologies. I haven't even been on ss.org (I know fail) in forever, much less update the site. So sorry to anyone who has been patiently watching my site waiting for updates (I'll be impressed if there were two). I've been really busy with school and this got pushed to the side. But I'm back on the horse now, and sometime this week or this weekend I'm going to update again. I'd do it now, but my connection is butt slow, so it'd take hours. I'll either head to the library or too my cousins to update from now on. weekly to biweekly updates can be expected from now on. Also, the scale format where I have all twelve keys is going to be delayed (more) The versions I have up now are blurry and practically useless. I tried building one in Microsoft paint, but that didn't work at all. But I should be getting photoshop in the next few weeks, so we'll see if that works any better. I'll probably organize them in three groups of four that can either be printed on individual pages to be put into a binder, or printed on banner paper so you can print the whole thing off at once and hang it on your wall. Once again, sorry for the ridiculous delay on this site. No good excuses for it. Feel free to flood my inbox with hatemail if I don't keep on top of updates from now on.  (yay, I still remember some code from here)


----------



## Jango (Apr 12, 2011)

Will all the scales be for 7 string guitar?


----------



## MusicMetalHead (Apr 12, 2011)

Probably for now. You can get the six string version out of them easily, pretend the 7th string is your sixth string and ignore the first string. But if I get enough people asking, I might add some eight string scales.


----------



## MusicMetalHead (May 18, 2011)

MusicMetalHead said:


> oh. by the way the individual ones will be in a .rar file for easy downloading and such. If you don't have an .rar unzipper google it. I use winrar and it works like a dream.



ignore this.
Updated today. Added some scale families. Do more tomorrow


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 18, 2011)

Totally going to tune my hard tail 6 like this once I get it back, thanks for doing this man!


----------



## MusicMetalHead (May 18, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Totally going to tune my hard tail 6 like this once I get it back, thanks for doing this man!



No problem. I want it bigger. Going to try to keep updating it as frequently as I can.


----------



## McCap (May 19, 2011)

Nice work!
Been curious about this tuning, but also hesitant, out of fear to be blind once again on guitar


----------



## MusicMetalHead (May 20, 2011)

Added another two families today. Once I finish adding the scales I've already got made up, I'm going to focus on chords for a while, and start adding information to the page so it doesn't look so barren.


----------



## McCap (May 20, 2011)

Have you ever contacted Tom Quayle?
Check him out on youtube:
YouTube - &#x202a;tq105&#39;s Channel&#x202c;&rlm;

I think he plays perfect fourths?


----------



## Sephael (May 21, 2011)

> A standard guitar is tuned B-E-A-D-G-B-E from lowest to highest.


Might I suggest a minor edit here, for those of us who know you are focused on seven string guitars this makes sense, but one would hardly claim that a 7 string is a standard guitar. I just see this confusing people without a distinction made, even if just pointing out the site is (or at least currently is) focused on 7 strings.


----------



## MusicMetalHead (May 21, 2011)

McCap said:


> Have you ever contacted Tom Quayle?
> Check him out on youtube:
> YouTube - &#x202a;tq105&#39;s Channel&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> I think he plays perfect fourths?



Thanks, I'll check that out.



Sephael said:


> Might I suggest a minor edit here, for those of us who know you are focused on seven string guitars this makes sense, but one would hardly claim that a 7 string is a standard guitar. I just see this confusing people without a distinction made, even if just pointing out the site is (or at least currently is) focused on 7 strings.



I could have sworn I noted that that was for seven string. Consider it fixed.


----------



## MusicMetalHead (May 24, 2011)

New family up and I've updated the theory section with a fairly in depth graphic for the chromatic scale. Will do something similar for each of the familial pages to show how the modes interact. Takes a long time though because I have to make them in excel then copy them into photo shop. I'll start with the Major family and post some possible version of what the graphic will look like on here so I can get feedback on how useful it is. So if you theory buffs could give me advice on simplification/expansion that would be great.


----------



## MikeDavis (May 26, 2011)

Hey, good work on the site. Before you get too far, you might want to check out the ChordWizard, it can do perfect fourths and any other tuning. 

I rarely need to use anything else for working out chords and scales. It does a scary big list of instruments but I just focus on what I need

ChordWizard Gold : Instruments


----------



## MusicMetalHead (May 27, 2011)

I checked it out. It looks like an ok program, but I've already got a program that does a lot of the same stuff. I am however, going to give their music theory tutorials a look (only the free ones )


----------

